# Finding Employees



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Good morning everyone! I have a question for the guys who do the hiring for their companies. Where do you typically find employees? What seems to work best? I'm taking someone on full time for my year-round maintenance business and it's new territory for me. Ideas and tips are all appreciated. Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Well get ready for disappointment after disappointment. Sorry to be so negative but its kind of the truth. Stick an ad in the paper, sit them down and get a feel for them. Im just telling ya even the "guys who love doing this" or have "done this for years" can be,.....well, lets just say a waste of time. Good luck.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Agree, the problem we found is the good landscaping guys aren't very good at plowing. 

The best thing is ask around, we've even signed up for a Co-Op program through a local high school for kids who are interested in working outside. They have early release during school and work full time during the summer months/during storms shoveling.

Good help is hard to find great help is almost impossible, good luck :salute:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Word of mouth, ask your existing guys, typically guys dont want to recommend a buddy thats going to suck. Also, Craigslist. Weed through enough applicants you'll find a couple good ones. I think the key is to start early in the off season good ones already are working somewhere by the time the season starts. We found 3 new guys this year from craigslist out of at least 20 that applied.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you for the quick responses. I am starting early with this, but it is my first jump into having anyone under me.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

make sure they know its done only your way, and not to change unless they consult with you first,....they can have lots of ideas on a better way but need to understand you do things a certain way for the end result


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Also, if and when you find great help that has proven to you over a couple year period that they have your best interests in mind and are in it for the long haul don't be stingy. You don't have to get rich off them, especially since good employees can usually manage a few employees underneith them and this is where you make your money!


----------

